# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Custom Ordering top 20 ?

## TomGao

Hi guys.

I want to create a top 20 product list from a few thousand products. I want the rest of the products to be grouped into 'others'... 

I also want the products to be ordered by the facts in the cube. Thus the product dimension would dynamically change depending on the Time dimension thats being selected.

is this plausible ?

Thanks
Tom

----------


## TomGao

sorry I forgot to mention that this all needs to be in the cube as I am only viewing it via pivot table.

----------

